# UG trusted sellers?



## respectnhonor10 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking to make a purchase. I've used EGH Labs out of California for all my purchases but he takes forever and hardly ever gets in contact.

I'd like to find another trusted and good seller.

Looking to get:

Test Cyp
DTP
Anavar liquid
Dbol


Please help me find my next seller. I'm tired of EGH


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2015)

nice knowing you


----------



## mickems (Mar 24, 2015)

Dude, did you even read the rules here. THIS IS NOT A SOURCE BOARD.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think this can help.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 24, 2015)

mickems said:


> Dude, did you even read the rules here. THIS IS NOT A SOURCE BOARD.



he ll get the picture.  dont worry about him.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 24, 2015)

..........douche. fuk off.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> ..........douche. fuk off.




ahhh your tren is working


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2015)

If you're looking for tren u won't find any. Steel stole it all.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 24, 2015)

They are getting bolder and dumber...


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's like they don't read the flaming in this forum before they post I swear they're getting dumber


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 24, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I think this can help.



That was hilarious!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice little Christmas list


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2015)

Hahaha I just saw this guys handle. 

Respectnhonor.   NOT GETTING ANY RESPECT FROM ME !!! 

DOUCHE BAG


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 24, 2015)

respectnhonor10 said:


> Looking to make a purchase. I've used EGH Labs out of California for all my purchases but he takes forever and hardly ever gets in contact.
> 
> I'd like to find another trusted and good seller.
> 
> ...



Don't do drugs bro.

http://www.amazon.com/Better-Than-S...=UTF8&qid=1427220347&sr=8-4&keywords=steroids


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2015)

Man, the brother is just looking for some advice, give the man a break. Here you go;  www.gear.com


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 24, 2015)

Pm rumpy for gear


----------



## mickems (Mar 24, 2015)

respectnhonor10 said:


> Looking to make a purchase. I've used EGH Labs out of California for all my purchases but he takes forever and hardly ever gets in contact.
> 
> I'd like to find another trusted and good seller.
> 
> ...



Our sources' name is DNP DAWG. unfortunately, he has left us for another board. you may want to try another forum.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes i look upon the stars for answers;
you should ask bradd pitt.....


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2015)

Tiller labs is da best!


----------



## bugman (Mar 24, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Pm rumpy for gear



Bump.. quick reply time


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 24, 2015)

mickems said:


> Our sources' name is DNP DAWG. unfortunately, he has left us for another board. you may want to try another forum.



The Dawg will be back any day now.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 25, 2015)

Zero to butt-raped in 3.8 seconds flat.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow !!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2015)

joliver said:


> Zero to butt-raped in 3.8 seconds flat.



New world record????


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2015)

lol he already p.m me for what ever it is that he is looking for .. Lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2015)

this is the place to ask as its not really modded.  so dont piss on his prade everyone.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> New world record????



We'd have to consult with the keeper of the Anus Book of World Records....Pinkbear.


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> this is the place to ask as its not really modded.  so dont piss on his prade everyone.



I think the problem is, he's asking for source.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2015)

mickems said:


> I think the problem is, he's asking for source.



You are allowed to in the underground section.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> It's like they don't read the flaming in this forum before they post I swear they're getting dumber



Shut Up Red!!


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You are allowed to in the underground section.



I stand corrected. The rules actually read do not contact staff members for source check. Thanks Doc for checking that.


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

mickems said:


> I stand corrected. The rules actually read do not contact staff members for source check. Thanks Doc for checking that.



Apparently I was originally referring to the rules in the new members rules stickie.


----------



## Pounds (Mar 25, 2015)

Trusted?  Lol, that's really good!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2015)

Pounds said:


> Trusted?  Lol, that's really good!


Well most guys don't specify so I usually give them the world pharma site lol


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

People don't get it


----------



## Spongy (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> People don't get it



What's your game?


----------

